
Ask HN: Please review my portfolio site - DonMarron
Two weeks after starting to learn HTML and CSS, this is my personal site. I would love some feedback on the CSS, UI, and Design.<p>Portfolio images are placeholders.
Please also test responsiveness and mobile performance.
Thank you!
URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;weilisdesign.000webhostapp.com&#x2F;
======
chrisked
On latest iOS 11, iPhone 7 and Chrome browser the email and phone number is
not clickable. Would change that so that there is less friction for me to
contact you.

------
DonMarron
clickable link:
[https://weilisdesign.000webhostapp.com/](https://weilisdesign.000webhostapp.com/)

------
PaulHoule
I like the gradient fill.

~~~
DonMarron
Thanks! My only problem with it is that, on mobile, it stays fixed to the
device height, even when the content is longer. When I make it fill the entire
body, it streches across all the content, but stops at the bottom edge of the
page content, leaving an ugly white area on desktop. Does anyone have an idea,
how I can make it stretch across the whole body, while also stretching to the
viewport height if the content doesn't reach the bottom edge?

~~~
bananicorn
I think you can at least add a background-color of the color the gradient ends
at, so it doesn't end with just white. like this:

background: linear-gradient(to top, #30cfd0 0%, #330867 100%) #330867;

if I'm not mistaken, that should work, otherwise, just add the background-
color property with the desired color.

As for making it stretch across the whole body, maybe try min-height 100% for
body and html? Haven't tried it yet, but I could imagine that works.

